

Is the Era of Cheap Food Ending? - lotusleaf1987
http://gizmodo.com/5643788/is-the-era-of-cheap-food-ending

======
devmonk
I disagree. If anything, buy stock in McDonald's.

While the world's economy continues to suffer, people will be working longer
hours, more depressed, and stressing out. This is basically a recipe for fast
food profits.

On the other hand, it isn't all roses. Some things may be working against fast
food profits next year:

\- This year, U.S. farmers had higher wheat yield, but the rest of the world
had problems (particularly Russia), so prices were high. U.S. farmers are not
making assumptions about the yield for next year, but to be safe are prepping
for lower yield. If there is lower yield throughout the world, it will mean
further increase of costs.

[http://www.npr.org/blogs/thetwo-
way/2010/08/05/129009148/rus...](http://www.npr.org/blogs/thetwo-
way/2010/08/05/129009148/russian-wheat-export-ban-sends-prices-higher)

\- Unless they get the sugar beet problem worked out, that is going to
eventually make cola costs rise, which will be bad for the fast-food business.

[http://www.npr.org/templates/story/story.php?storyId=1298917...](http://www.npr.org/templates/story/story.php?storyId=129891767)

